# Transmission Fluid on 98 2.0 AUTO



## EngineTuner (Nov 1, 2010)

I need to top off the transmission fluid in a 98 jetta 2.0 that i just picked up. The fluid seemed to be low and the car starts slipping and tightening up whenever you put it in drive and step on the pedal. I head the fluid tube is located near the speedometer sensor, or right behind it? Is that true? Someone let me know never messed around with the fluid so its my first time doing so. Thanks


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

No dipstick to check the level of the transmission fluid on the 98 auto transmission. The transmission fluid level is checked with the transmission fluid at a specific temperature. Not cold, and not normal operating temperature. 

You need to get vag.com or a wireless infrared thermometer to measure the temperature of the transmission fluid.

You need to have replacement caps for the transmission fill onhand before trying to remove the fill cap.

The transmission (and power steering) use Pentosin (a mineral based fluid). Not the automatic transmission fluid that is sold everywhere. Only place to buy is a VW Dealer, or VW Specialty Parts Store. And it's not cheap at $12-$20 a liter (depending on where you buy it). There are two types sold, synthetic is the new.

Might need fluid, or the transmission might be history.


----------



## EngineTuner (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks, i do need fluid cause the tranny was rebuilt about a year ago, but the fluid seals werent as good, and recently the warranty expired and now i have to do it myself. Where is the transmission cap or the tube located? Is it behind the speedometer sensor or somewhere else?


----------



## MarkySparky (Jul 19, 2009)

*tranny fluid top off*

Hello, all! On the 2.0, the tranny fill tube is on the front side of the tranny, on mine I can't see it from above, I have to jack up the car and look from below. From what I've gathered from the forums, the speedometer cable location is where the differential is filled. Also, trans oil is available lots of other places besides stealership. Valvoline Mileage Max(?) and Mobile 1 synthetic are just two. Search the forums using words "transmission fluid" in the title and you will find many more answers to your questions including step by step guides on how to do the job. Its not as complicated as some would have you believe! I gotta do the same thing to my 98 Jetta. Good luck and have fun getting to know your car better!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/atf01m.htm
From Dan J Reed's DIY page. For future searchers...


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkySparky said:


> Hello, all! On the 2.0, the tranny fill tube is on the front side of the tranny, on mine I can't see it from above, I have to jack up the car and look from below. From what I've gathered from the forums, the speedometer cable location is where the differential is filled. Also, trans oil is available lots of other places besides stealership. Valvoline Mileage Max(?) and Mobile 1 synthetic are just two. Search the forums using words "transmission fluid" in the title and you will find many more answers to your questions including step by step guides on how to do the job. Its not as complicated as some would have you believe! I gotta do the same thing to my 98 Jetta. Good luck and have fun getting to know your car better!


No, MKIIIs 96 and newer with automatic transmissions do not use standard automatic transmission fluid.

VW spec's Pentosin which comes in a Mineral (earlier cars) or Synthetic (newer cars) formula. Not Petroleum based, as standard automatic transmission fluids.

Pentosin is also the correct fill for the power steering, NOT STANDARD POWER STEERING FLUID OR AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION FLUID. If you pour the red stuff into your power steering or automatic transmission, the seals will die.


----------

